# Trim question



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Personally I think the white is going to look awfully stark against wood trim---even a light oak or something? And you would at least have to change the baseboard, window sills, etc.? You cannot do anything about the windows and the paint on the doors seems to be in good shape. I guess I would leave it alone. Second option IMO would be to paint it something a bit darker rather than replacing it?

I guess I am not sure what you are hoping to accomplish or what you don't like about the look?


----------



## oldschoolboy (Oct 19, 2009)

I have worked with wood almost all my life. I love solid wood furniture. I also like wood baseboards and trim. I was trying to figure out if it would look okay if I could replace the white trim (door, base, moulding under sill) with wood trim (pine, oak, other).


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Personally I agree with sdsester, I don't think it would look very good with wood trim around the white doors and the white window.

There is another thread on here where someone is complaining about how bad wood trim on white windows/doors looks.

You may consider a little darker colour than white for the trim. Like an ivory, something that will complement both the white windows/doors and the existing wall colour.

It does seem like the white trim is quite shiny. I wonder if it is a high gloss. If that is the case, an eggshell or semi-gloss may look better.


----------



## waynech (Feb 25, 2009)

The trim around the doors and windows is not wood?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

oldschoolboy said:


> I have worked with wood almost all my life. I love solid wood furniture. I also like wood baseboards and trim. I was trying to figure out if it would look okay if I could replace the white trim (door, base, moulding under sill) with wood trim (pine, oak, other).


 
If you like that look, why not?


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

I know this thread is a week old, but here are a some pics for the op to "see" what things might look like:



















wood window stool:



















Door:



















You could also paint the door a similar color to your wood stain:










Or a contrasting color:










You could do the same to the window stool as well.

J


----------

